# IBS and thyroid problems



## meetabhar (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi. I am hoping someone can help me here. I hve been having IBS, gastritis and weight loss for the past 5 years. I have through various tests and all came back negative. Only recently a herbal doctor told me go have my blood test dofne to check my thyroid levels as he suspected thyroid problem. The tests did show i am hyper. I would like to know if IBS,gastritis and thyroid are related? My symptoms came togather with the weight loss.


----------



## EnviroChick (Jul 18, 2011)

I have IBS-D and hypothyroid(mine aren't related at all). What I can tell you is what my doctor told me. Hyperthyroid can cause D and heartburn/acid reflux a lot of the time. It can take a mild case of IBS and make it worse, or the IBS is just a symptom of the hyper thyroid. Once you go on medication, if the IBS issues stops, then you know it was your thyroid that caused it. But you can also be like me, when hypothryoid usually causes C, well i have D...so just goes to prove that it's not always true!Good luck!


----------



## Showstopper75 (May 13, 2011)

I have hypothyroidism and have done an enormous amount of reading about auto-immune diseases and it seems that people with auto-immune problems such as thyroid dysfunction often suffer from disorders such as IBS or fibromyalgia. Having said that, you may see a significant improvement in your IBS symptoms once you are being treated for the hyperthyroidism. I had many seemingly unrelated symptoms that disappeared after I was diagnosed and treated for my thyroid problem.In any case, good luck!


----------

